# Induction Range - bosch, or?



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just moved into a condo with a terrible electric range, but I can’t install gas. 
I’m looking at the Bosch II8056C or HIIP056C. Price difference is $700 but that’s ok. I started looking at Samsung & LG, but switched to Bosch.
The more expensive one (HIIP056C) has 4 zones, the other has 3.
Both have 17 stove-top temp settings; others in that price range have a max of 9.

My pots/pans are all-clad stainless, Le Crueset ECI, lodge CI, some carbon steel, Fagor duo. The copper, well, c’est la vie.
I use the oven mainly for low/slow braises & bread. The stove top, usually high heat Asian-style (not wok), searing, steaks, simmering soups/stocks/sauces. I also can.

Your thoughts? In another thread, someone mentioned Electrolux, but I don’t see them much around here.
Looking forward to your opinions!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have no specific recommendation. Based on service support in my area I would skip LG and Samsung. 

Beyond that what sort of electrical service do you have to that location? Would you update it as part of the purchase? If you have 2 phase connection, you get more choices and power and so on up the service level

Most cooktops list a power capacity, but you only get that as a total. If you have multiple burners on, then you can't usually reach maximum output on the bigger burners. For daily cooking this is probably not an issue, but for a holiday it might be completely frustrating.

Do you want special features like sous vide? Some do it by burner temp managemt, others by a Bluetooth temp gauge. These don't give circulation though.

What about burner bridging with a griddle?

Cnet.com has more induction reviews than most sites. Also see what Wirecutter.com is recommending.


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

I didn't even think of electrical service. I think it's the usual 220 volts. When the condo was inspected, he said there was space to add more circuits. As you can imagine, the sales person said nothing to me about electrical service. Now that you mention it, I see it in the specs.
Wirecutter - I use it a lot, didn't think to check out induction. I'll look at both wirecutter & cnet..
Thanks for the heads up on electrical! Kind of important! lol


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok. So I took a look at the condo's Inspection Report, and it says -- _ Service Entrance 120/240 Volt _
Maybe I have 240 already! I'll look into it further.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Got an Italian Fulgor here a few years ago. (F6PIR304S1)
Had an oven issue for the first year, but the tech they had sent had found a loose cable internally -fixed.
So far, so good.
I run the sh*t out of it - oven at 550F for the pizza stone (actually bumps to 585).
Dual oven fans, dual top elements, single (covered)bottom element, element(s?) at rear fans.
A plethora of oven ranges, from dehydrating, to proofing, to super hot pizza.
Selectable fast preheat.
Glass top isn't great for deep frying, pressure canning or anything ultra hot for long periods, but wonderful for simmering, chocolate, etc.
Cast iron will get screaming hot within seconds (use a teflon/bbq sheet with any cast iron on an induction glass top).
Top burner knobs/controls on front - one could not imagine a range designed with touch controls on top..with splashing water, jam, boil-overs, etc.
Range hood has dropout grease plates like commercial hoods, just toss in the dishwasher - LED lighting.
Some youtube videos on DIY maintenance/repair.
User manual is almost 1/2" thick.
I like, but $$$$.
If you have an electric range, it already has a 240V outlet.
They "specify" a 50A breaker circuit, I have a 40A ..I'll never use the full 50A CSA draw specs. Shhh!!
PS: don't buy one!
I want to be special! ;-)

PS: my ideal range would be 4 induction and two gas burners..not sure if they make them, yet..


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

FoodFighter said:


> I've got an induction hob, and the controls are touch sensitive, and they are most irritating.
> 
> You put something down, or a drop of liquid and the controls are beeping at me.
> 
> ...


If it's a Bosch, and the controls fry, the fix is here;
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/repair/repair-of-bosch-induction-cooktop-touch-controls/Just an HC4053 or 2 - an easy-peasy fix.
Googling Bosch repairs scared me off those puppies
Our Bosch dishwasher is a thin tin "dish rinser"..barely..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Transglutaminase said:


> If it's a Bosch, and the controls fry, the fix is here;
> https://www.eevblog.com/forum/repair/repair-of-bosch-induction-cooktop-touch-controls/Just an HC4053 or 2 - an easy-peasy fix.
> Googling Bosch repairs scared me off those puppies
> Our Bosch dishwasher is a thin tin "dish rinser"..barely..


My Bosch dish washer has been great. Very quiet, very clean. It's my second one.


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

That Fulgor is a beauty! I could just about afford it the same model as yours, though I've paid less for (used) cars in my time.

Yes, I've heard that the touch controls are annoying because when you're cooking, you usually have wet fingers. Def. lots of water when cooking. 
Both have ceramic cooktops, not great for canning but I can get a 'hotplate' for that.

The Bosch has 'flexinduction', which merges two burners into one or three smaller ones, so you can use oversize pots, or a griddle or sheet pan on the stove top. Or it says you can sear a steak, then move the pan to the middle, between two burners, to get a lower sauce-suitable temp.

Fulgar's controls look much more user-friendly, and it has many very nice features.

You've all given me something to think about. Bosch, or Fulgor...


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

So I've decided on the Fulgar Milano, mainly thanks to @Transglutaminase and after considering water on the controls etc. I got a very good price on the stove, though it's back-ordered until mid-March. I'm happy to wait.
Thank you all for your comments! It's a big purchase for me, and I think (hope) I made the right decision.


----------

